# At least one service or driver failed during system startup



## zillah (Jun 6, 2005)

Hi

I have got domain environment (AD win2003 server) under Event Viewer (Application and System and DNS Server) I have got couple of Event IDs.

I know that Google is our friend but I got confused which Event IDs should I examine

The error message that I have been experiencing is the snapshot below

http://www.wallpaperama.com/forums/...river-failed-during-system-startup-t6274.html



> At least one service or driver failed during system startup. Use Event Viewer to examine the event log for details.


I have got lengthy Event Viewer (Specially for Applications and System but not DNS Server) therefore I did not post them

Thanks


----------



## srhoades (May 15, 2003)

I usually open up services and see what is set to automatic that did not start. That should be the offending service.


----------

